# Sears dovetail template instructions



## wv28 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi:

I have, and have successfully used a Craftsman dovetail template part # 315-25710.
The instruction manual that I had (have) has mysteriously disappeared and I would like to find another one somewhere. A PDF would be great, or I could just order one from Sears. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

wv28 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have, and have successfully used a Craftsman dovetail template part # 315-25710.
> The instruction manual that I had (have) has mysteriously disappeared and I would like to find another one somewhere. A PDF would be great, or I could just order one from Sears. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Well I just looked but mine is the 25790. Someone else was just looking for a manual and I thought I might have it, they were looking for an older one. I don't have Time to look for the thread right now, but maybe someone else can help you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/27095-craftsman-dovetail-jig-315-25710-a.html

=


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

wv28 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have, and have successfully used a Craftsman dovetail template part # 315-25710.
> The instruction manual that I had (have) has mysteriously disappeared and I would like to find another one somewhere. A PDF would be great, or I could just order one from Sears. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Bill - Thank you for justifying my lifelong philosophy that information (and especially owners manuals) should NEVER be thrown out. I have been trying to convince my wife of this for years. The manual I am including is over 30 years old and I hope it is the one you are looking for. Things mysteriously vanish in my shop too! I saw the posting from BobJ3 but I didn't have time to check out his link. If what you want is there then you are double-covered. Send me a PM if any of the pictures are too dark and I will re-do them. Steve from California


----------



## wv28 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Steve,

That is exactly what I needed. I rcvd several other riplies als, but yours is tho only one that fits my exact model.

Thanks abain
wv28, Bill from Mount Vernon Washington


----------



## crazy router (May 14, 2012)

*user manuals*



Steve B. said:


> Bill - Thank you for justifying my lifelong philosophy that information (and especially owners manuals) should NEVER be thrown out. I have been trying to convince my wife of this for years. The manual I am including is over 30 years old and I hope it is the one you are looking for. Things mysteriously vanish in my shop too! I saw the posting from BobJ3 but I didn't have time to check out his link. If what you want is there then you are double-covered. Send me a PM if any of the pictures are too dark and I will re-do them. Steve from California


Steve, thank you. I received the template from a friend and the manual was chewed by mice in their garage. I also believe in saving all manuals.


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in and give thanks to Steve for posting this manual. I've just been given this template by a good friend that wasn't using it. Went online looking for a manual and found several links to similar models, but not the actual 315.25710 until finding this thread. Thanks so much, Steve! This is great. 

Best regards, 
Burke


----------



## johnp132 (Mar 22, 2015)

*thanks*

Steve,

Thank you for the information. I am a new member of the forum I had been looking for this manual and it is just what I needed.

John P


----------

